
TIL: Marissa Mayer Still Uses Gmail  - carlsednaoui
https://twitter.com/Yahoo/status/426795724542455808
======
d_v
Here is a screenshot of the tweet (cached version)

[http://i.imgur.com/N9z2ASR.png](http://i.imgur.com/N9z2ASR.png)

Title still doesn't make sense though.

------
ksixmju
How did you learn that?

------
collin128
page doesn't exist anymore.

